# Guy Fieri eating to "Hurt" by Johnny Cash



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 6, 2016)

[video=youtube;rN5Oa_WdjjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN5Oa_WdjjM[/video]


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 7, 2016)

After seeing that song ruined, I DO want to hurt someone


----------



## simymatt (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm confused... not sure if I want to like or dislike it


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2016)

Easy call. Fieri isn't a db, he's THE db. 

Knerd, Where are you?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

Who's the guy giving him that .... judging look at 1:41?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jun 7, 2016)

ZZ Top?



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Who's the guy giving him that .... judging look at 1:41?


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 7, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Who's the guy giving him that .... judging look at 1:41?



Zangief, from Streetfighter, duh.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 7, 2016)

Agree with the confusion. I don't know whether to laugh or cry, but laughing is more enjoyable. :groucho:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 7, 2016)

Not sure if the video is geo-blocked because I'm in Canada but I can't watch it. I have a feeling I'm not missing much.


----------



## Furminati (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm in Canada. Had no issue.. I had a good hearty laugh


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 7, 2016)

Hmm, maybe it's because I tried on my iPhone. I'll try tomorrow on a comp


----------



## jessf (Jun 8, 2016)

I dunno, I see a TV personality enjoying his food. If you want to see a thousand yard stare and eyes filled with regret watch the Ben Alffeck Batman Vs Superman interview. Now there's someone questioning their life choices.


----------

